# Meet Liesl! (SWTR Zuzz)



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

I picked up my baby from Ashten last week.. She is nothing short of my expectations... Is friendly, sweet, and I've definitely noticed there is a huge difference between "store bred" and "home bred" babies. It's very clear Ashten loves her baby ratties and takes great care of them. Zuzz (renamed Liesl) is brave, curious and full of spunk. 








This is Liesl and the BF.. Enjoying some QT together! This was two days after I got her. 








She is VERY food oriented and I love t. Here she is enjoying some kale, two days ago. 








And here She is last night! The BF brought home some sushi and she refused to be let out of the fun! And if anyone is wondering, that is TFM in the background >__>

I love her! I'm so glad I had the opportunity to take home a SWTR baby. She's very full of character and SUPER sassy/playful. She is literally doubling in size every day too!

Anyone else have an Ashten baby??




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh wow, so so so cute! The next babies I get will be from a breeder I just connected with, but that's a while down the road. You've made me very excited about the prospect, though! What a wonderful girl you have.  SO CUTE!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

She is absolutely beautiful! I squeed so hard, haha.


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww, she's gorgeous!


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

excuse me for asking but its almost 4 am here and my eyes are bad to begin with. is she lightly colored or black eyed white? she absolutely stunning either way.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful girl! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Ratchet! She is so beautiful! I've also noticed the great difference between a rat that's handled from birth and one that's not. It's soo different when you first get them home. Mozie is our first from a breeder, our other girls came from petsmart. But it's so awesome we both got our girls from Ashten at the same time, can't wait to see how they grow! Did you see I posted the pics of my hammocks and such on Mo's thread? How do you pronounce your little girls name?


----------



## ilovemyboys (Apr 11, 2013)

so cute!!


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

She is adorable


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Laura Gene said:


> Ratchet! She is so beautiful! I've also noticed the great difference between a rat that's handled from birth and one that's not. It's soo different when you first get them home. Mozie is our first from a breeder, our other girls came from petsmart. But it's so awesome we both got our girls from Ashten at the same time, can't wait to see how they grow! Did you see I posted the pics of my hammocks and such on Mo's thread? How do you pronounce your little girls name?


how is mozie?!! i haven't seen your thread! i will go check now and comment!! is your profile picture mozie?? cute! as for her name.. it's a little exotic but she's named after a very good friend of mine - think "weasel" but with an l -- or (lees ol). 

and phatdaddy, she's a minimally marked black eyed white! she has some very light grey marks around her eyes (both her parents were white with mask) but i predict she is just plain old white with black eyes. 

thank you everyone for the comments! i am going to update some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Friends... What color is our Liesl? I noticed a few days ago she actually has some spotting.... And then, a hood?? It is very light but it is also very obvious. Do babies usually change their spots, so to speak?!

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Of course you know that Ashten is my go-to gal for rat babies as I believe I am the one who recommended here, if I recall correctly!

Her babies are just outstanding and I'm thrilled that she is doing well and is showing you how truly amazing the difference is between a well-bred baby and a pet store rat.

As for the coloring, check your paperwork. Ashten should have it written down.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

I believe her papers indicate she is a BEW if I remember correctly - as she LOOKED it three weeks ago.. but now, not so much! I will double check my files in the morning to see what Ashten listed her as.


----------

